# Pssssstttt.... mein Koxx ist kaputt



## BRAUNSCHWEIG XL (23. Januar 2005)

Also vier Monate hat´s gehalten...jetzt ist mein Benito Ros 20" Short kaputt...ist am Hinterbau durchgebrochen...einfach so....mmmmhhh... komisch...hatte schon mal in irgend nem Forum nen pic davon gesehen...

MfG

Marco


----------



## Heizerer2000 (23. Januar 2005)

Mein herzliches Beileid,und nicht


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Levelboss (23. Januar 2005)

So in der Art?


----------



## ph1L (23. Januar 2005)

die 20" xtps sollen doch bei harter Fahrweise wirklich nicht so doll halten
dass war doch irgendwie keine Ausnahme oder?


----------



## aramis (23. Januar 2005)

Koxx is halt nicht mehr das, was es mal ganz am Anfang war. Mein altes Levelboss müsste heute immer noch irgendwo rumfahren.


----------



## Benzman22 (23. Januar 2005)

Kein wunder wenn die leute von koxx den hinterbau auch so ******* dimensionieren, mal wieder gewicht an der falschen stelle gespart.

das kann jeder Maschinenbaustudent aus dem 4 semester vorhersagen das das nicht hält.

irgendwann kommt die zeit in der es rahmen geben wird, die von profesionellen ingenieuren entwickelt wurden und zu einem fairen preis angeboten werden..............


----------



## KAMIkazerider (23. Januar 2005)

das wollt ich mir eigentlich kaufen...


----------



## tobsen (23. Januar 2005)

Benzman21 schrieb:
			
		

> das kann jeder Maschinenbaustudent aus dem 4 semester vorhersagen das das nicht hält.



ich hab das maschinenbaustudium nich ma angefangen und konnte vorhersagen, dass das nich hält


----------



## MSC-Trialer (23. Januar 2005)

Und dafür noch 800 verlangen, da nützen einen die vielen Frästeile auch nichts mehr.


----------



## Tobe-Daddy (23. Januar 2005)

tobsen schrieb:
			
		

> ich hab das maschinenbaustudium nich ma angefangen und konnte vorhersagen, dass das nich hält



Fährst du nich immer noch XTP ? Oder ist das nur bei den 20" ?


----------



## tobsen (23. Januar 2005)

Tobe-Daddy schrieb:
			
		

> Fährst du nich immer noch XTP ? Oder ist das nur bei den 20" ?



das ausfallendenproblem hat nur das 20". 
das steuerrohr problem haben wohl beide, aber da is bei mir bis jetz noch nix...
sieht eigentlich haltbar aus.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## BRAUNSCHWEIG XL (23. Januar 2005)

also meins ist genau da gebrochen wie auf dem Foto.... auf beiden Seiten angerissen...unglaublich..auf der HOMEPAGE von Bike in Motion ist schon ein Pic von der 2005 version...da ist der Hinterbau aus einem vollen stück...sieht nicht so stylisch aus aber wenn es hält...  10 Tage hab ich nen neuen Rahmen... ich lass mich überraschen...hatte es genau 4 Monate und bin mega softi damit umgegangen...

naja...we will see


----------



## Heizerer2000 (23. Januar 2005)

Geht das auf Garantie


----------



## BRAUNSCHWEIG XL (23. Januar 2005)

na das hoffe ich doch mal.....ansonsten lauf ich amock.....halloooo... 4 Monate alt...und es ist winter.... nicht mal sommer.... das geht garnicht


----------



## Heizerer2000 (23. Januar 2005)

Ja klar wollte nur fragen,ist ja immer so eine Sache.
Hoffe natürlich das geht auf Garantie habe da noch keine Erfahrung.
Gruss Peter


----------



## sebi-online88 (24. Januar 2005)

Also ich muss sagen das die Koxx-Bikes der letzte Dreck sind!!! Hatte mir auch ein XTP bestellt und mich nach erhalt der Lieferung entschlossen es wieder zurück zu schicken da die verarbeitung doch sehr zu wünschen übrig ließ... Koxx ist auf Bilder usw. sehr schön anzusehen aber in natura echt zum heulen. Der angelich so steife Hinterbau durch die Schmiedeteile ist nicht mal so wie bei Muttis Feldberg und das für diesen Preis. Naja ich will nicht wissen wieviele Rahmen das Koxxteam im Jahr braucht. Die Jung bekommen ja genug Schweigegeld um so etwas in Kauf zu nehmen


----------



## Angelo Berlin (24. Januar 2005)

Naja also ganz so wild ist das auch nicht, wenn es mal mit Echo oder Zoo vergleicht. Ich muss zugeben, dass die Verarbeitung sehr zu wünschen übrig lässt, aber viele Koxx Rahmen halten schon seeehr lange und als unsteif würde ich die auch nicht bezeichnen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## crazymonkey (24. Januar 2005)

Der aramische Levelboss faehrt immer noch vor Haarissen trotzend hier in Berlin!   Die halten noch was aus! Auch mein Geschranze.


----------



## Freestyle Trial (24. Januar 2005)

aramis schrieb:
			
		

> Koxx is halt nicht mehr das, was es mal ganz am Anfang war. Mein altes Levelboss müsste heute immer noch irgendwo rumfahren.


na sicher fährt dein levelboss immer noch durch Berlin,ist aber nicht mehr in meinem Besitz.
wie alt ist der Rahmen eigentlich schon?


----------



## sebi-online88 (24. Januar 2005)

Freestyle Trial schrieb:
			
		

> na sicher fährt dein levelboss immer noch durch Berlin,ist aber nicht mehr in meinem Besitz.
> wie alt ist der Rahmen eigentlich schon?





Wie schwer ist der Rahmen     Mein Heizkörper im Badezimmer ist glaube ich leichter


----------



## aramis (24. Januar 2005)

2,2kg. Leichter muss ein Rahmen nicht sein. Auf den Dingern haben die Koxxer (besonders die Cousts) ganz am Anfang vom Hype alles abgeräumt. Die Münchener ham dazu mal zwei Vids auf munich-trialers.net gehabt. Wenn du so der Mann bist, müssten dir 400-600kg am Rahmen doch egal sein.

@Thomas: Ich weiß nicht mehr genau. Könnte von 2002 sein. Es war noch das mit den megabunten Aufklebern. Kurz danach kamen die dezenteren auf schwarz und dann fing das mit den Gussets am Steuerrohr an.


----------



## sebi-online88 (24. Januar 2005)

Mensch Ara mein Rahmen wiegt 1300 kg und flattert bein nem Roller auf 12 Paletten in der Luft wie ein Kuhschwanz rum...


----------



## aramis (24. Januar 2005)

Der würde bei mir nich lange halten.


----------



## sebi-online88 (24. Januar 2005)

Ich denke auch aml das deiner schon 2t wiegen sollte


----------



## aramis (24. Januar 2005)

aaaaaaaahaa


----------



## Hopfmannstropfe (24. Januar 2005)

also fand die altzen levelboss moch sehr vernünftig.
die ham gehalten,warn halt auch schwer.  
aber mit den 2004 xtp serie ham die den vogel im 20" bereich voll abgeschossen.  

naja wes braucht.
war mit meinem trialtech 20" voll zufrieden.
könntest ja auch mal n kurzes beantragen.  die schüssel dürfte länger als 4 monate halten.hast ja schon m tommy sein geschrupptes gesehn bei dem die ketten streben halb durchgewetzt warn vom sidehoppen.

SEBO


----------



## BRAUNSCHWEIG XL (25. Januar 2005)

Dafür das der Koxx Rahmen sooooo schwer ist...da brauchst du das Unterrohr und die Kettenstrebe nur mal böse angucken da ist gleich die MEGA Beule drin.... und ich hab mein Bike behandelt wie nen rohes Ei..und trotzdem waren 4 Beulen drin die größer und tiefer waren als in meinem 3 Jahre alten Monty...da waren meist nur Krazer...und leichter war es auch noch....
Also fahren tut es sich einmalig...aber halten....naja...stell ich noch in Frage...nur wundert es mich halt das die ganzen PRO´s die Bikes noch nicht zerhackt haben..,.. war noch nicht einmal im Steinbruch oder in irgend einem Gelände was nem Bike ja extrem zusetzten...war nen reines City Bike...

Naja.... bin gespannt wie lange der 2. Rahmen hält....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Benzman22 (25. Januar 2005)

wenn die "pros" ihre bikes zerhacken, sind wir wahrscheinlich die letzten die es mitkriegen. was meinst du wieviele rahmen die in einer saison schrotten


----------



## ride (25. Januar 2005)

Benzman21 schrieb:
			
		

> wenn die "pros" ihre bikes zerhacken, sind wir wahrscheinlich die letzten die es mitkriegen. was meinst du wieviele rahmen die in einer saison schrotten



Aber mitkriegen würde man es vielleicht doch ab und zu, schliesslich fahren die pros in der Hochsaison ja sehr viele Contests hintereinander und dann müsste ja laut Wahrscheindlichkeitstheorie auch mal bei einem contest ein rahmen brechen, wenn  die so "schnell" brechen!


----------



## Tobe-Daddy (25. Januar 2005)

Wenn sie bei jedem Contest nen neues haben wohl kaum. Also wenn man nen Bike innerhalb eines Tages kaputt kriegt, das wär schon eine Frechheit!


----------



## aramis (25. Januar 2005)

Du stellst dir das bissl krass vor. Zumindest von den Koxxern weiß ich, dass die NICHT beliebig viele Bikes zerhacken können (außer vielleicht der Hermance, der muss ja nur den Arm ausstrecken).
Neue Saision, neues Bike. Das ist i.d.R. der Deal. Klar gibts ein neues, wenn mal was kaputt geht, aber auf keinen Fall zu jedem Wettkampf ein neues. Das kannst voll vergessen.


----------



## Mac Gyver (25. Januar 2005)

Ich krieg das bisher noch garnich in den Kopf wie ihr das überhaupt schafft irgenteins von den Trialbikes zu schrotten...für mich sieht das aus als wenn meins noch Jahre hält   ...Warscheinlich werd ich irgentwann mal eines besseren belehrt. Aber ich glaub ihr macht irgentwas falsch  ...und die Pros fahrn einfach recht geschmeidig, der TRA z.B. hatte glaub ich für ne ganze Zeit das Echo mit den vielen Stickern drauf, und bei den Mauern würd das dann theoretisch nach einer woche fahren kaputt sein! isset aber nich


----------



## sebi-online88 (25. Januar 2005)

Die TRA Videos sind doch nichts anderes als Bauernfängerei gewesen. Jeder der kein Plan hat denkt so krasse Sachen und das Rad hält das alles aus, das brauche ich auch. Der TRA hat bestimmt ein paar Rahmen in der Zeit wo er bei Echo wahr zerlegt!!!

Zum Thema Koxxer kann ich nur sagen das die Jungs erstens nicht nur ein Bike besitzen und zweitens immer alt gegen neu bekommen. Klar hat nicht jeder jede Woche ein neues Bike aber vor der WM gibt es immer neue Bikes!!!


----------



## BRAUNSCHWEIG XL (26. Januar 2005)

@Mac Gyver
also irgendwie fühle ich mich ja jetzt persönlich angegriffen...fahre nähmlich mega softi...und wenn ich wieder in Bs bin stelle ich die Foto´s von meinem BIke rein...fast null kratzer.... und wenn du mir jetzt auch noch erzählen willst das TRA softi fährt...dann ist das ja eindeutig der Beweis das du null bis garkeine Ahnung hast was soft..bzw sanftes fahren ist...
TRA fährt absolut ********... sanft fahren..die COust..Hernace..und MArco Hösel.... aber nicht TRA... aber naja... fahr du schön kreativ Trial...lol

MfG
MArco


----------



## KAMIkazerider (26. Januar 2005)

ich kann mich dem marco nur anschliessen.
mit deinem monty war dein style noch ein wenig hart, aber mit dem koxx kommts dem hermance näher denn jeh.


----------



## tommytrialer (26. Januar 2005)

hehe musst nur noch so gut heben lernen wie die pros dann könnte aus unserem markochen doch noch was werden   

zur stabilität 

es kommt meistens drauf wie oft man fährt und wie stark man denr ahmen belastet
marco macht viele hoche und weite sachen, da wird der rahmen viel mehr beansprucht wie wenn ein "anfänger"  immer nur 4-5 paletten fährt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## aramis (26. Januar 2005)

Mac Gyver schrieb:
			
		

> und die Pros fahrn einfach recht geschmeidig, der TRA z.B...



Witz des Jahres oder was? 'TRA' verhält sich zu 'soft' wie 'Kreis' zu 'eckig' oder 'Cordon Bleu' zu 'koscher'.


----------



## sebi-online88 (26. Januar 2005)

Der TRA ist der volle Hacker Typ und sonst nichts....


----------



## -=:trialsMAX:=- (26. Januar 2005)

ja hey das hat nciht immer was mit soft und nicht soft zun tun, kla rschon, aber der marko fährt schon sehr soft, hab ich ja in BS gesehen, aber die aktionen die er damit reißt sind trotzdem übertriebene belastung für den frame, auch wenns soft is, guck mich an, ich fahre auch recht soft (behaupte ich einfach mal) und trotzdem sidn nciht gerade wenige rahmen zerfetzt, ok jetzt kommen wieder die hoffmann-hasser und sagen öö hoffmann is eh *******, nur komisch, das ich der einzige bin der die frames in so kurzer zeit mit so wenig dellen kapuut kriegt. also hat das was damit zu tun wie oft, wie lang und welche aktionen man damit macht.....


----------



## tommytrialer (26. Januar 2005)

nein max du warst früher immer ein schranzer und fährst erst seit kurzem soft

deshalb haste früher so viele rahmen geschrottet
der replica wird bestimmt länger heben


----------

